# Which is the best pet insurance



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Our grandchildren are getting a 9 week old border terrier at Christmas and we will be buying insurance for it but which insurance is the best. Our friends bought a westie which had Tesco insurance on it already. It developed an illlness which requires daily medication and after the first year Tesco refused renewal.
Its such a mine field out there with insurance so dont really want to take one out that wont serve it for its entire life. Anyone got any recommendation please. 
Jax


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We took out an insurance policy with the Caravan Club a couple of weeks ago. Lifetime cover etc all for £96 for the year with Axa . This on a Jack Russell (Tilly) 8 months old. Seemed too good to be true, but we queried the price and were told that it was correct. I would certainly give it a look. Chasper.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

We have a Newfoundland and are with Petplan not the cheapest by
any stretch of the imagination but they Insure For Life. So if your dog
gets an ailment they will treat it for the dogs life.

Some will only treat the ailment for 12 months then stop.

Our friend has 2 newfs and recommended them.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Jax

As has been said it is the word "lifetime" you are looking for when navigating the minefield. Generally speaking you also get what you pay for :roll: 
One to avoid is E&L as they find any excuse to avoid paying up :evil: 

There is a company called VIP that are brokers for pet insurance. I have found them to be most helpful in sorting out a good company for your specific needs.

Another good present for Christmas would be a subscription to a magazine called Dogs Today. It comes out monthly and is full of good training and behaviour advice. This month has a couple of excellent articles on training the recall.

Best training book is "Teach Yourself Dog Training" written by the Association of Pet Dog Trainers.

Are they taking the little poppet to Puppy Socialisation Classes? They too are a must if they want a nice friendly adult dog. The earlier they go the better. Perhaps you could volunteer if parents are too busy :lol:


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

This site might be useful compare insurance
Lesley


----------

